# Blyxia japonica & Vallisneria not taking off



## [__--MUD--__] (Feb 2, 2008)

Got back in the hobby recently and setup a 55 plant only tank. Set the tank up on 9/15. The Blyxia japonica & Vallisneria are not taking off like everything else in the tank. Tank has med-high light, co2, substrate is ecocomplete, and dosing seachem as in the chart on the fert forum sticky. The Blyxia just looks like its dying from the bottom up, and the vallisneria seems like anything new just melts away. Trying to figure out if these two plants need some other requirement, havn't found much info on them. A lot of the other plants are growing roots out of the nodes, I've had to prune the tank 3 times already. Any thoughts?

Here's a pic from the setup a month back and a pic from tonight.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

It's not uncommon for Blyxa to take some time to adapt to a new environment. When I first got it, I was given 5 plants, all but 1 died, but the survivor has produced hundreds of plants over the years since. 

As far as the Vals go, my only suggestion is to make sure you're not burying the crown when you plant it. Since you say you're using CO2, I assume you're not adding Excel. Vals and Excel don't go together well.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Vals tend to die back when you first plant them too. At least they always have for me. But, once new leaves start growing they take off growing at the fast rate they are noted for.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I can concur with the vals doing that. I had some that did sweet frag all for months, now it's got 4 plantlets and has a leaf which is nearly 2 feet long. So those may take a little time, but they will get going soon enough.


----------



## [__--MUD--__] (Feb 2, 2008)

It must be the excel...which is getting a big dose on sunday after waterchange and then smaller daily dose.

So you saying your not supposed to use excel w/ co2 at all? or just the vals dont like excel?


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

he means that the vals dont like it. ive heard of people using excel to supplement their DIY co2...are you using DIY or pressurized?


----------



## [__--MUD--__] (Feb 2, 2008)

pressurized


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

very nice...how do you like that micromatic regulator? i just got the same one in the mail and got the fittings to put my clippard solenoid on it...just curious if its good stuff.

thanks.

oh and i am not positive on this but i believe that you have no reason to use excel as a carbon source when you have that nice co2 system running.


----------



## [__--MUD--__] (Feb 2, 2008)

stuckintexas said:


> very nice...how do you like that micromatic regulator? i just got the same one in the mail and got the fittings to put my clippard solenoid on it...just curious if its good stuff.


Got it from sumo regulators. Coming w/ no experience w/ co2, it took me about 5 minutes to setup and get the bubble count where I wanted. Great quality, was built and shipped very quickly. Came w/ a nice set of instructions. I check it once a week and havn't had to make any adjustments on it at all. I started out w/ a low tank about 30% full so I'm keeping a watch on it. It was a little pricey, but I'd rather have quality than junk. I'd buy from them again.

I have not dosed any chemicals this week and the vals are coming back. The blyxia has completely rotted from the bottom up, maybe 5% still alive/left. I thought they were going to be a total loss. But they are just starting to shoot out some roots from the tops where everything is still green. Maybe the little shoots will take off and come back.

What seems odd though is the growth over the last week seems like it had accelerated a bit compared to prevoius weeks... I do have a film on the surface of the water though now. I'll siphon that off tomorrow when I do the water change and get back to dosing everything else but the excel. See how the tank likes that.


----------

